# Malalai Joya and Noam Chomsky: The Case for Withdrawal from Afghanistan



## DirtyErik (Mar 17, 2011)

Friday, March 25, 5:30 pm
Harvard University, Cambridge MA Radcliffe Quadrangle
Student Organization Center at the Hilles Building (SOCH)
59 Shepard Street 

If any one is in the Boston area they should check this out. It's free. It now appears that Malalai Joya is being denied entry into the country by the U.S. government. however this event will still take place.


----------



## bastardmaker (Apr 7, 2011)

Would be nice if I could hear Noam speak. but I don't understand why they are doing this. everyone knows Afghanistan is no longer the cash and prizes, however there are vital resources and infrastructure that we don't really want to turn away from. But the military will still have an objective, and that objective is right over those mountains in Pakistan. plus with the whole of the Middle East and North Africa revolting in the streets on their own terms quite well, with few countries rebels needing outside assistance. and I have a feeling the citizens of Mexico will soon take to the streets demanding an immediate end to the narco war as well as fighting back against the cartels for the beheadings and kidnap for ransom. it's and exciting time


----------

